# How do these GS pups look to you?



## dtrujillo63 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I have always had a thing for German Shepherds and now ready to own one. Anyways, I've been talking with a breeder I found for a while now. I might be picking one up soon. The breeder claims both the mother and father are imported from Germany, AKC DNA registered and OFA certified. I have some pictures, let me know what you guys think. Do these look like true German Shepherds to you guys? Their color kind of throws me off. He is letting them go for $800.

Father:









Mother:









Puppies:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

they're german shepherds. the color is sable. the pups will get darker as their adult fur comes in and then til about 1 or 2.

the parents look awfully similar, color, build and age - sure they arent siblings?


----------



## dtrujillo63 (Apr 15, 2008)

You know, I might not have gotten the correct pictures, Maybe both those pictures are of the father.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would be interested in the reason for the breeding. Are the parents titled in any way (show, work or sport) or are they just breeding for pets? Any other health tests other than OFA?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

These are most likely workingline shepherds. Is this your first GSD? Would you like an easygoing pet and companion, or a dog that is geared towards competetive sports, or something else? The father looks young.. how old is he? Did you ask the breeder to describe the parents' temperaments? What are both parents like during training? In the house? You want to be sure you don't get more than you bargained for here-- avoiding a dog bred for extremes, with problems such as high reactivity, over the top drive, etc-- if your goals are a quiet housepet. Mind you, there are workingline dogs who are great snuggly home companions-- but they are still not for a casual dog owner... they take serious involvement, excersises commitment on your part, and a major dedication/time investiture in training & active socialization on the owner's part. 

Has this breeding been done before? What did the pups mature like? Did the breeder ask much about your goals, your lifestyle, your realistic activity level? I would want to see his contract and guarantee(GSDs have so many health issues).

Basicly, the pups are adorable bundles of absolute mystery until you yourself spend time with the parents, or ask extensively about the parents temperaments, how they are during training, etc. I would ask for more info. If the breeder doesn't ask YOU any questions, that can be a cautionary sign.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I may own the sister of these pups. Please pm me with the breeders name. If they are sibs I can tell you my pup is awesome.

EDIT- never mind- I see the pics of the larger dogs are the parents. I thought they were the pups you were looking at and the others were when they were younger. I have not had enough coffee this morning yet


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I'd NEVER say that I'm an expert but for me the puppies do look like 
German Shepherd Dogs.

Good luck!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The dog in the first picture is the dog on the right in the second picture right? The pups are cute but my concern would be both parents look very young - you can't ofa until they're 2.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaThe dog in the first picture is the dog on the right in the second picture right? The pups are cute but my concern would be both parents look very young - you can't ofa until they're 2.


ya, it was hard for me to tell that too. the dog on the right in the 2nd pic looks like it has a shorter coat and the tail is darker (possible angle, lighting, age when photo was taken). either way, one or both - they look young to be parents.

i will also echo Brightelf, a super drivey pup is going to be ALOT to handle esp if its your first GSD, worse if its your first dog (meaning first dog that you're the sole owner of)

good luck!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Can you post who the breeder is or put up a link to a website??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, they are purebreds. The color is called sable. I agree, most certainly they are working lines based on the color and structure. Which in general is going to mean a high drive, high energy type dog who needs a lot of physical exercise, mental stimulation, training and clear, fair, consistent leadership. This may or may not fit well with your lifestyle and goals, especially considering you're new to GSDs. If you're looking for a more laid back, couch potato dog, working lines are probably not a good choice.

I also agree the parents look rather young.

I would ask the breeder for copies of the parent's pedigree, and copies of their OFA certifications to prove that they are indeed OFA certified. Or, if you have the registered names of the parents, you can check on their OFA certification on the OFA website (www.offa.org). If the breeder is unwilling or unable to provide pedigrees and proof of OFA, that would be a huge red flag and I would pass on any puppy from the breeder. I would also inquire as to whether or not the parents are titled in any way.


----------

